# snooping



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 27, 2020)

There's a lot of snooping going on these days. How does one create plausible deniability?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2020)

Not doing anything nefarious in the first place.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 27, 2020)

And who defines what is good/bad? Do you know? What you don:t tell anyone can not be snooped.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 27, 2020)

Crivens said:


> What you don:t tell anyone can not be snooped.


The best kept secrets are the ones you kept to yourself


----------



## a6h (Nov 27, 2020)

For start search for "deniable encryption" and its applications, e.g. in messaging systems. For example: security/libotr, XMPP/OTR and security/veracrypt.

More resources:
Deniable Encryption | UCLA
Fully Deniable Interactive Encryption | IACR
Deniable Encryption | Springer
A Plausibly Deniable Encryption Scheme for Personal Data Storage | claremont.edu
An implementation of deniable encryption | Blackhat


----------



## Deleted member 60479 (Nov 27, 2020)

vigole said:


> For start search for "deniable encryption" and its applications, e.g. in messaging systems. For example: security/libotr, XMPP/OTR and security/veracrypt.
> 
> More resources:
> Deniable Encryption | UCLA
> ...


Thank you. Pretty cool.


----------

